# Which tarantulas do you see yourself never owning?



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

I am very curious as to which tarantulas you see yourself never owning. For me its any of the grammastolas or brachy's. I don't know why but I have never cared for either of these genuses. I skipped right over these and never looked back. No offense to those who keep these at all. That's not what I am getting at I am just curious. For some reason I feel my lovely theraphosas are going to take a beating on this one. Your turn and remember to each his own, this thread wasn't meant to bash each other for what species we love and don't love. Just curious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 7, 2017)

Avicularia rufa.. can't ever find them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 7, 2017)

The so called "dwarf Tarantulas", despite the genus.

Yeah their color/pattern are ok, as well their temperament but for me, when it comes to _Theraphosidae_, a bit of "size" really matters.

It's a sort of "oxymoron" for me the words "dwarf" and "_Theraphosidae_" together :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 7, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> The so called "dwarf Tarantulas", despite the genus.
> 
> Yeah their color/pattern are ok, as well their temperament but for me, when it comes to _Theraphosidae_, a bit of "size" really matters.
> 
> It's a sort of "oxymoron" for me the words "dwarf" and "_Theraphosidae_" together :-s


Agreed. Anything under 3.5" isn't even a tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## user 666 (Aug 7, 2017)

the expensive ones

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

user 666 said:


> the expensive ones


Well that's lame. Can't even give a species or a genus eh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tarantulas the size of Rottweilers (in other words I see myself owning all of them with the exception of the giant Rottweiler sized E. Sp. red in my dreams)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

I probably should have made my profile picture a hot chick. I have noticed in my months of looking around on arachnoboards a girl who asks a question about tarantulas gets flooded with feedback from guys all wanting to offer their advice. A guy who asks the same question gets one or 2 responses if that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Disagree 3 | Funny 9 | Lollipop 3 | Beer 1


----------



## user 666 (Aug 7, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> Well that's lame. Can't even give a species or a genus eh?


How about X. pensive?

Or I. priced?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 17 | Helpful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Corcor (Aug 7, 2017)

Grammastola and brachys. Also not my thing. Nice size but I like a little more "personality" in my T's lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sergic (Aug 7, 2017)

Maybe S. calceatum because they're too similar to H. macs in my opinion to justify the additional speed, venom potency, and temper. 

Other than that,  I'd hesitate to say I won't ever own a certain species because I've done it already and proved myself wrong. When I first started, I thought I'd never want B. vagans.  Now I have one, and love it. I also thought I'd never want a dwarf. Now I have two N. incei, and love them.  I also swore I'd never own any OW species. Now I've kept 4, loved them all, and plan to get more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

user 666 said:


> How about X. pensive?
> 
> Or I. priced?


I gave you a second try and I still got nothing useful out of you. I don't know your budget, for all I know a 40$ tarantula is expensive.

Reactions: Dislike 14 | Disagree 1 | Funny 4 | Sad 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 7, 2017)

user 666 said:


> Or I. priced?


Shouldn't that be O. verpriced?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 8


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 7, 2017)

G. rosea/porteri - Least interesting out of the genus, I just have no desire to own one, I wouldn't even take one as a freebie.
T. blondi/apophysis - I'd rather just pay half the price and get a stirmi.
Pretty much any of the bad-tempered Asian pet holes that make me look friendly/sociable

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'd say maybe grammastolas but I never say never.  I'm okay with brachys because they are at least pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 7, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> I gave you a second try and I still got nothing useful out of you. I don't know your budget, for all I know a 40$ tarantula is expensive.


Consideration of price is a very real adult concern. Some of us can't justify spending $400 on a bug. However, I do dream of being in your financial situation one day. It's the reason I'm in school 

For me, it's anything from Avicularia or related genera. I'm not a fan of arboreals to begin with, but arboreals with no attitude? No thanks. I want my spiders to actively try to kill me, not nuzzle their bum against me as a form of defense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Sad 1


----------



## user 666 (Aug 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Consideration of price is a very real adult concern. Some of us can't justify spending $400 on a bug. However, I do dream of being in your financial situation one day. It's the reason I'm in school
> 
> For me, it's anything from Avicularia or related genera. I'm not a fan of arboreals to begin with, but arboreals with no attitude? No thanks. I want my spiders to actively try to kill me, not nuzzle their bum against me as a form of defense.


And the reason I won't list expensive species because most will probably get cheaper in a few years.

What I can't afford today might be available as a $20 sling tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Aug 7, 2017)

Man, you guys need to know that E. sp. Red are currently taking over the planet!!













AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 3 | Love 3


----------



## viper69 (Aug 7, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> I am very curious as to which tarantulas you see yourself never owning. For me its any of the grammastolas or brachy's. I don't know why but I have never cared for either of these genuses. I skipped right over these and never looked back. No offense to those who keep these at all. That's not what I am getting at I am just curious. For some reason I feel my lovely theraphosas are going to take a beating on this one. Your turn and remember to each his own, this thread wasn't meant to bash each other for what species we love and don't love. Just curious.



Not even G. iheringi ? One of the largest NW out there. Even MMs can be large too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Consideration of price is a very real adult concern. Some of us can't justify spending $400 on a bug. However, I do dream of being in your financial situation one day. It's the reason I'm in school
> 
> For me, it's anything from Avicularia or related genera. I'm not a fan of arboreals to begin with, but arboreals with no attitude? No thanks. I want my spiders to actively try to kill me, not nuzzle their bum against me as a form of defense.


If you want to be in my financial situation drop the books and pick up a trowel and start laying block and brick. I hope your not afraid of heights. Working on a hotel 140 feet in the air laying brick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 7, 2017)

There are 900ish species, and I'm interested in keeping maybe 20-25 of them at some point. So, I guess that means excluding 97.2% of tarantula species from my collection. Of course, a lot of them are not available to purchase so it's not quite that extreme.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 7, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> If you want to be in my financial situation drop the books and pick up a trowel and start laying block and brick. I hope your not afraid of heights. Working on a hotel 140 feet in the air laying brick.


Nah, I'd rather be able to retire after working from a desk my whole life... without breaking my back, that is  I saw my maternal grandfather work in factories and my paternal grandfather work from a desk. Guess which had a better retirement. Given the gift of a prolific mind, I'll take the latter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Award 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

V


viper69 said:


> Man, you guys need to know that E. sp. Red are currently taking over the planet!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking tarantula bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 7, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Avicularia rufa.. can't ever find them.


I have one! I got my _A. rufa _off of craigslist.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

Y


EulersK said:


> Nah, I'd rather be able to retire after working from a desk my whole life... without breaking my back, that is  I saw my maternal grandfather work in factories and my paternal grandfather work from a desk. Guess which had a better retirement. Given the gift of a prolific mind, I'll take the latter.


Your back is going to be worse sitting in a chair all day now on top of that your going to likely get fat while you stuff your face starring at a computer screen all day. I get paid to be at the gym 8 hours a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Given the gift of a prolific mind, I'll take the latter.


I don't think you are receiving all the credits you should deserve, man. I mean, let's see:

- Eric Bana sort of look: check

- Mathematics, engineering, sparkling mind etc: check

- Basically you are young and not reaching his 40 like me: check

Half of those features, and 8 out of 10 weirdos would celebrate in some high priced and crappy 'for VIP' place all night long... yet you reached a point of truth strong enough for understand that the desert is where a man can observe and contemplate everything, nurtured by the wind.

Hat off :-s

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 7, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> V
> 
> Very nice looking tarantula bro.


Much appreciated. I wish I could take the credit, but it's all due to her genetics  She's one of my favorites hands down. Their unique behavior in captivity is why I have 3. 2 Reds, and one Yellow. No other T I've owned or heard of,  actively leaves the container when the lid is lifted. It's like they are "curious", or know it's off and and they are up and walking. You'd think my my faster NW or OW species would be an escape issue, but none of them are in this context. Turn your back on a Red/Yellow and you'll lose your T.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Nah, I'd rather be able to retire after working from a desk my whole life... without breaking my back, that is  I saw my maternal grandfather work in factories and my paternal grandfather work from a desk. Guess which had a better retirement. Given the gift of a prolific mind, I'll take the latter.


Wow, what a boring sounding career!   Kidding of course, do what you love. Though, I couldn't imagine sitting at a desk for over an hour, let alone day in and day out my whole life! Nah, I'd prefer to tromp through the rainforest on a scientific expedition, and retire to a nature lodge filled with hot chicks who'll take long hikes through the mountains with me. You gotta think more interesting, man.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

W


viper69 said:


> Much appreciated. I wish I could take the credit, but it's all due to her genetics  She's one of my favorites hands down. Their unique behavior in captivity is why I have 3. 2 Reds, and one Yellow. No other T I've owned or heard of,  actively leaves the container when the lid is lifted. It's like they are "curious", or know it's off and and they are up and walking. You'd think my my faster NW or OW species would be an escape issue, but none of them are in this context. Turn your back on a Red/Yellow and you'll lose your T.


Wow. Sounds like you have your hands full. Lol. I am actually a bit jealous now I want one or 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Nah, I'd rather be able to retire after working from a desk my whole life... without breaking my back, that is  I saw my maternal grandfather work in factories and my paternal grandfather work from a desk. Guess which had a better retirement. Given the gift of a prolific mind, I'll take the latter.


A wise choice. I have my 4th back surgery coming up in 10 days, and after that I'm still going to be on anti-seizure meds to help control the chronic nerve pain, as well as having a device implanted in my back to make me more comfortable. Your spine is precious. Protect it at all costs, even if that means walking out of a job when asked to lift heavy things. Jobs come and go...pain can be 24/7 for the rest of your life if you wreck your body.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Helpful 1


----------



## MissHarlen (Aug 7, 2017)

I think I want to stay away from C. lividum because I just don't want to deal with that personality. I'm not a huge fan of Theraphosa but i would probably own a stirmi. They are gorgeous after all, I'm just scared of the hairs. I'm also just not big on the many many different species of boring brown bird eaters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 7, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don't think you are receiving all the credits you should deserve, man. I mean, let's see:
> 
> - Eric Bana sort of look: check
> 
> ...


Chris you are  my favorite person on these boards hands down but 90% of the time I have absolutely no idea what your talking about. But I still find you funny and our love for the goddess still rages on today and tomorrow and everyday after. Keep it up buddy.



MissHarlen said:


> I think I want to stay away from C. lividum because I just don't want to deal with that personality. I'm not a huge fan of Theraphosa but i would probably own a stirmi. They are gorgeous after all, I'm just scared of the hairs. I'm also just not big on the many many different species of boring brown bird eaters.


That's what I wanted to hear. Stirmis are so awesome I hope that someday you get one. I truly do. House it in a bigger enclosure keep the substrate moist and deep and provide a hide and your stirmi will be a walk in the park.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## MissHarlen (Aug 7, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> That's what I wanted to hear. Stirmis are so awesome I hope that someday you get one. I truly do. House it in a bigger enclosure keep the substrate moist and deep and provide a hide and your stirmi will be a walk in the park.


Stirmi are truly gorgeous Ts IMO. The smooth velvet body and the reddish brown color, the size. I am honestly just wary of dealing with a T that size until I get a lot more experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 7, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Half of those features, and 8 out of 10 weirdos would celebrate in some high priced and crappy 'for VIP' place all night long... yet you reached a point of truth strong enough for understand that the desert is where a man can observe and contemplate everything, nurtured by the wind.
> 
> Hat off :-s


The desert truly is a good place to meditate. When it comes to big decisions in my life, I have a saying - "Hike on it." The solitude of the desert does wonders for the mind.



0311usmc said:


> Your back is going to be worse sitting in a chair all day now on top of that your going to likely get fat while you stuff your face starring at a computer screen all day. I get paid to be at the gym 8 hours a day.


Yes, yes, yes. My grandfather preached the same thing about being paid to work out. His fourth back surgery eventually changed his tone. Meanwhile, my paternal grandfather is still residing in his lake-front home without a care in the world. And yes, he is plenty fat - hard to tell if he's walking or rolling. Obesity was once a sign of royalty, as it meant you didn't need to work as hard. I'd rather have obesity than a lifetime of pain and ineptitude. See, the funny thing about the mind is that it only gets stronger with age. Keeping a busy mind actively avoids the complications of dementia. Keeping an active body... well, bones and cartilage only last so long, you see.

As a side, I've made room to afford a standing desk simply because I understand that a desk chair truly is a poor decision.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Aug 7, 2017)

Well let's see, when I first started researching I didn't want anything NW at all. Then it became only my GBB, then only my G. pulchripes, then my 2nd and 3rd G. pulchripes, then no Avics, only my A. geroldi, No Brachypelma, just my "boehemi", do you see where this is going? 
For now I guess OBT is the one that I just have zero desire to own. They are great, just not really for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TyjTheMighty (Aug 7, 2017)

Never say never. I thought I'd never get a dwarf, but I've been dying for a P. scrofa. I never thought I'd get OW, but now I 100% have plans on getting some when I'm ready 
Lol and since we're talking about careers. I plan on being a climatologist. It's a good combo of traveling and desk work. I'm about to graduate in May and I received a full ride, so no student loan debt for this chick

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 7, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> Your back is going to be worse sitting in a chair all day now on top of that your going to likely get fat while you stuff your face starring at a computer screen all day. I get paid to be at the gym 8 hours a day.


Look, I'm not trying to start an argument here. Maybe just lay off people who aren't at your level financially, yeah? Your comment against @user 666 was needlessly aggressive. He/she isn't a friend nor is someone I've spoken to extensively, but you've got no right to demean someone like that. Learn your place.

As a side, I've "ignored" you as a member. I won't see your posts after this, even a reply. You're not someone who I can learn from, so you're not someone who I'll bother to respond to again. Enjoy your medical bills.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Award 3 | Lollipop 1 | Cake 1 | Beer 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Aug 7, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> I am very curious as to which tarantulas you see yourself never owning. For me its any of the grammastolas or brachy's. I don't know why but I have never cared for either of these genuses. I skipped right over these and never looked back. No offense to those who keep these at all. That's not what I am getting at I am just curious. For some reason I feel my lovely theraphosas are going to take a beating on this one. Your turn and remember to each his own, this thread wasn't meant to bash each other for what species we love and don't love. Just curious.


I will never get any _Theraphosa_ as I've read that they have the itchiest hairs and are tricky to care for. In addition, I don't find them attractive and for me to get a large tarantula, I'd have to REALLY like it as space is at a premium for me. And finally, I confess I'm a bit of a snob when it comes to anything coveted for being the biggest, brightest, most expensive, etc. I hope it doesn't sound like I bashing your _Theraphosas_! We all have our own tastes and priorities and idiosyncrasies! 

I am unlikely to ever own a _Grammastola_ because I love _Aphonopelma_ and so I would rather most of my T's be rather different and not more T's that grow slowly and fast frequently!  On the other end of the spectrum, there are a lot of OW that I am unlikely to own where the combination of defensiveness and venom make me uncomfortable, but that may change with experience -- we'll see.

Back to my contrary nature, I am unlikely to ever own a _Poecilotheria_ because they are so popular, lol!  But also many _Poecilotheria_ and _Avicularia_ are TOO bright and colorful for my taste and I generally prefer more subtle coloring.

Heh, I sound picky but I have to be or I'd live in a zoo... kind of already do... :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## GreyPsyche (Aug 7, 2017)

I can't say but I'm not much into NW Ts but of course, I like some of them and I'm not big into dwarfs but I've seen some awesome ones so probably not many of NWs or dwarfs but who knows...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Aug 7, 2017)

My T check off list is this: Fast growing (i like starting all my T's as slings, i feel more connected watching them go through the different stages of life and don't want to be 6 feet under before they mature), interesting coloration (bland colors put me off a bit), not overly defensive ( i don't want to deal with a T trying to kill me for taking care of it =.=, once in a while is fine and rehousing defensiveness is to be expected, but every time i want to feed or clean it gets kinda old), or very specific husbandry needs ( T's that need really moist conditions or unusually low temps).

So S. calceatum. H. mac , P. murinus, Theraphosas in general (that's until i can figure out an automated system, but that's gonna require a substantial amount of time and investment to get going), also ausie T's (they seem to be very toxic to canines, and although i always make sure i'm in a closed room with my dog well away from me when i have to do any kind of maintenance both for the T's and his sake, the risk simply isn't worth the reward), and finally the pet rock super slow growing grammys and brachys that would probably outlive me lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 8, 2017)

Haha I'm mostly into the long lived slow growing NWs, so my preferences are different there from a lot of other keepers. Any Ts that are cost/time  prohibitive to care for, or that I know would be too difficult for me as a keeper. I am limited in capacity to care for the speedier  species (many OWs), so I don't see myself owning one anytime soon.  I may like certain species or want to own them, but I know my limits. I can admire others tarantulas on the picture threads

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 8, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> Stirmi are truly gorgeous Ts IMO. The smooth velvet body and the reddish brown color, the size. I am honestly just wary of dealing with a T that size until I get a lot more experience.


 I raised this beautiful girl as a sling, I have had her for about 8 years now. She is literally a Dubai garbage disposal. A very easy going tarantula that I absolutely adore. Never seen a threat posture from her or seen her stridulate in my years of keeping her. I keep her in moist deep substrate and gave her a cork bark slab to burrow under.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango (Aug 8, 2017)

In no particular order obt,Lp and G rosea

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Python (Aug 8, 2017)

I would have to stay away from the hair flickers. It never bothered me in my youth but with age I have become far more sensitive. A few years ago I found a home for an adult rosie and, as a precaution, used shoulder length OB gloves to clean the tank out. It didn't help at all. Apparently the hairs can migrate through the plastic gloves. That was not the mild irritation I remembered. Apparently I'm much more sensitive now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2017)

Most if I'm honest. I don't have the room nor money to own all the tarantulas I want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leila (Aug 8, 2017)

The tarantulas with horns. 
Those horns weird me out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## jcc (Aug 8, 2017)

S. calceatum and any of the Lampropelmas. I'm scared of them.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

Leila said:


> The tarantulas with horns.
> Those horns weird me out.


Ah ah I bet everything I have that one day you will have one 

I can guarantee you that no HD picture give justice to a _C.marshalli_ horn viewed IRL

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah I bet everything I have that one day you will have one
> like so...
> I can guarantee you that no HD picture give justice to a _C.marshalli_ horn viewed IRL















darlingi



__ cold blood
__ May 28, 2017
__ 6



						C. darlingi...freshly re housed.
					
















Ceratogyrus marshalli



__ cold blood
__ Jan 13, 2017
__ 2
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
female
great horned baboon tarantula
marshalli
mature female
straight horned baboon tarantula
straighthorned tarantula




						marshalli
					




Horns are quite cool my friends!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Ajie (Aug 8, 2017)

C.brachycephalus


----------



## viper69 (Aug 8, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> W
> 
> Wow. Sounds like you have your hands full. Lol. I am actually a bit jealous now I want one or 2.


The Reds and Yellows are characterized by owners on here as "curious" for lack of a better word. If you own one you will see what we mean. They are remarkable tolerant of human interaction, they are patient, methodical hunters. Whenever I open my containers they come right to the top and out. Also they seem rather keen on examining what the disturbance is to the silk they line across the entire sub, whereas many Ts will ignore and wait, these actively investigate. They are persistent bulldozers, often going for many hours straight, stopping as if out of gas, and picking right up where they left off.

Their behavior and no fear of humans/intrusions etc, makes them rather unique among Ts. Even as slings they show no fear. I wonder just how many natural predators they have in their daily lives in the wild.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Leila (Aug 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah I bet everything I have that one day you will have one
> 
> I can guarantee you that no HD picture give justice to a _C.marshalli_ horn viewed IRL


Your bet would likely be quite gainful for you. Lol. I imagine I will own many species I presently deem 'out of range or interest' at some undetermined time in the years to come. 



cold blood said:


> Horns are quite cool my friends!


In all fairness, I was not a fan of arboreals 6 months ago; but now they are my absolute favorites!  
The horned baboons could make their way into my heart yet. Lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69 (Aug 8, 2017)

Leila said:


> Your bet would likely be quite gainful for you. Lol. I imagine I will own many species I presently deem 'out of range or interest' at some undetermined time in the years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ceratogyrus is the best beginner OW genus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

Leila said:


> Your bet would likely be quite gainful for you. Lol. I imagine I will own many species I presently deem 'out of range or interest' at some undetermined time in the years to come.


Of course my friend... it's not written, ok, but almost physiological. That's why 'never say never' is a damn right motto (except for strong ethic/moral issues).

Check tattoos. One, ok. Do more than one and, 99 out 100, you will end with another one, and so forth, during time.

Or those that keep saying "Nah I will never marry not I want babies" then *BAM! *the first lady they have in their bed remain pregnant of two twins

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Aug 8, 2017)

Leila said:


> In all fairness, I was not a fan of arboreals 6 months ago; but now they are my absolute favorites!
> The horned baboons could make their way into my heart yet. Lol


Here's the thing about marshalli and to a lesser extent, darlingi...they're totally unique...very very few have horns and these two have the biggest...yet for being so unique and really interesting in a lot of other ways...great feeding response, good growth, good burrowers, heavy webbers and all this in a spider with a horn that spends most of its time completely visible....

And they're dirt cheap...in any other spider with such unique characteristics, sellers want buyers to pay for that and they tend to all be quite expensive....not these two...marshalli and darlingi are both very inexpensive...Like cams, these species belong in every single collection on the planet, there's literally no reason not to own at least one.....P. metallica type of uniqueness at a B. vagans price...unheard of....everyone who ever buys one, wins.

To the topic, I would *never* pursue the purchase of a Lasiodora, any Theraposa or S. cal.....that said, if they fell into my lap, I would _probably_ keep one.   C. lividius is in this category...it was a never ever purchase...but three fell into my lap....so I decided to just keep one.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 8, 2017)

Well i dont see a problem with any T. I can see myself own them all, just the exception that i dont have the room for it 

But what true spider i would never own is easy. Phoneutria nigriventer. That is one nasty spid. I`m telling you, if i had that spider in my house i would never fall asleep.. yikes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina (Aug 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> marshalli and darlingi are both very inexpensive...Like cams, these species belong in every single collection on the planet, there's literally no reason not to own at least one....


Nope. Those horns creep me out. I know, it's totally irrational, but hey, everyone is allowed to be irrational sometimes. 

Having said that... I can think of some spider I don't really want:

- Ceratogyrus (NO horns. Absolutely NO horns)
- Cyriocosmus (too small)
- S. calceatum (too nasty)
- Hysterocrates and Pelinobius (too brown and too pet hole)(I hope Chris isn't looking)
- Theraphosa (too brown and too big and that hair)

but if one came along and needed a place to stay? Hey, my home is your home

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Sad 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

boina said:


> - Hysterocrates and Pelinobius (too brown and too pet hole)(I hope Chris isn't looking)


You should give to those two a chance my friend 

They are fluffy and when they (rarely) merge from that substrate are so lovely that everything is forgiven, and all of a sudden the world seems the one depicted by Nena in the song below u_u

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2017)

boina said:


> Nope. Those horns creep me out. I know, it's totally irrational, but hey, everyone is allowed to be irrational sometimes.
> 
> Having said that... I can think of some spider I don't really want:
> 
> ...


No Cyriocosmus sp? But they're beautiful.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Love 3


----------



## boina (Aug 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> No Cyriocosmus sp? But they're beautiful.


But they don't look like that in real life! They look like a colorful speck. And don't tempt me with those beautiful pics of yours .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## cpenno (Aug 8, 2017)

Stromatopelma calceatum, it appears to be quite a nasty species and I don't think it's worth it for how it looks, there is definitely much nicer looking and more pleasant T's out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2017)

boina said:


> But they don't look like that in real life! They look like a colorful speck. And don't tempt me with those beautiful pics of yours .


I never really thought about the dwarves before but so glad I bit the bullet.

But yes they're very small. The water dish in the pics is 3cm across.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> No Cyriocosmus sp? But they're beautiful.


Yep...gorgeous...under magnification.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## basin79 (Aug 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Yep...gorgeous...under magnification.


They're small, they're not minute.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> They're small, they're not minute.


I love that.

It's like "wait, ain't poor... just _differently _rich"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## keks (Aug 8, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Yep...gorgeous...under magnification.


You need glasses??  I can see my Cyriocosmus inclusive their nice patterns ^^. I love them. 



Chris LXXIX said:


> I love that.
> 
> It's like "wait, ain't poor... just _differently _rich"


Everything is a question of point of view . 

I can't tell what tarantula I never want to own, I have broken many of my own rules in the last months . But I know that I never want to own some true spiders, for example widows.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 8, 2017)

keks said:


> You need glasses??


Maybe...I'm no spring chicken any more.  In the past year I have found tying knots quickly to be more difficult than it used to be.....and seperating chromatus slings meant wearing reading glasses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## Matoutou (Aug 8, 2017)

I killed an escaping P. smithi when trying to catch it. I decided I'd never own a pokie after that. I have baboons and I love them, I'm just irrationally scared of the Poecilotheria genus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 8, 2017)

Matoutou said:


> I killed an escaping P. smithi when trying to catch it. I decided I'd never own a pokie after that. I have baboons and I love them, I'm just irrationally scared of the Poecilotheria genus.


BOO!!













regalis



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017
__ 5



						AF P. regalis

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 9, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> I am very curious as to which tarantulas you see yourself never owning.


I'm not sure I would absolutely write off any species if the price was low enough (provided I have the space and the experience to care for it).

But right now, if there was one genus I wouldn't seek out, it's _Theraphosa_ simply due to their urticating hairs.

I also wouldn't pay more than $100 for an unsexed spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (Aug 9, 2017)

Chilobrachys guangxiensis


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

boina said:


> But they don't look like that in real life! They look like a colorful speck. And don't tempt me with those beautiful pics of yours .


This is a double post but thought it was worthy to show you what you're missing.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 10, 2017)

This was a cool thread and the results were all over the place. Thank you everyone who commented. I also apologize if I offended anyone. In my defense I said 40$ to user 666 and someone thought I said 400$, eluersk I believe. I didn't mean to come off as arogant by any means. But I asked a simple question and I got stupid answers from user666. Anyways like I said I am sorry if I came of rude I really do love being a member on arachnoboards. You guys are awesome. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Aug 10, 2017)

honestly,


keks said:


> You need glasses??  I can see my Cyriocosmus inclusive their nice patterns ^^. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly, i would widows a chance, like anything as long as you respect it, they are pretty easy. 

I've found with widows, its all about their webs. when ever it comes to anything with them, just know where there webs are placed, as unlike tarantulas, they will prefer to go where they have a web to hang from. usually. 

they can be fast, and they are a hot species, but I've noticed the bites are compatible to most OW baboons, and they are for the most part, a lot easier to predict movement wise. 

plus they are absolutely beautiful when it comes to the Mature Females AND they have some pretty awesome feeding responses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Aug 10, 2017)

but as far as any tarantula i would not own, the only things i truly am not interested in owning are Rose Hairs and most any of the _Theraphosa _simply because of the Hairs. their size and care requirements dont bother me much at all, but those hairs are annoying. 

after owning a LP, i probably wouldn't own another either, as even their hairs are just hard to deal with. even with wearing large gloves(those old school Yellow heavy duty cleaning ones) and with long sleeves and pants, i still find my self aching after even the most basic cleaning/feeding of her tank, and I've heard that _Theraphosa _ hairs make _Lasiodora's _ seem fun by comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 10, 2017)

I have absolutely zero interest in owning any nw terrestrial so i dont think ill ever own one again. <edit>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 10, 2017)

grayzone said:


> I have absolutely zero interest in owning any nw terrestrial so i dont think ill ever own one again. <edit>


I'm the same way bud. I am only interested in old world fossorials. I have 6 now but that's not nearly enough. Are you into old world arboreals or fossorals?


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 10, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Consideration of price is a very real adult concern. Some of us can't justify spending $400 on a bug. However, I do dream of being in your financial situation one day. It's the reason I'm in school
> 
> For me, it's anything from Avicularia or related genera. I'm not a fan of arboreals to begin with, but arboreals with no attitude? No thanks. I want my spiders to actively try to kill me, not nuzzle their bum against me as a form of defense.


I used to not be too crazy about avilularia/ybyrapora/and whatever the carabeana (or however it's spelled). But they are starting to grow on my. They are fairly unique in their behavior and you can't argue with the colors!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 10, 2017)

Y


Haksilence said:


> I used to not be too crazy about avilularia/ybyrapora/and whatever the carabeana (or however it's spelled). But they are starting to grow on my. They are fairly unique in their behavior and you can't argue with the colors!


You see that's what I am talking about. <edit> Some of the avics are cool so I will have to agree with you.


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 10, 2017)

For me I can't really ever see me owning any more cyriopagopus. After breeding lividus and having a number of the species (lividus, vonworthi, minax, and "big black") I can say they are not interesting species. They are interesting for the first week as they renovate and make the enclosure their own, but once theyre comfortable, then you just have a box of Webby dirt. 

Im also not crazy about Theraphosa. Ugly species with an overrated reputation and an even more overrated pricetag. Although im not crazy about them. I know it's only a matter of time until I add stirmi to my horde. 

As others have said, I'll probably never get a Grammostola again. I'm having a hard enough time selling breeding pairs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 10, 2017)

Haksilence said:


> For me I can't really ever see me owning any more cyriopagopus. After breeding lividus and having a number of the species (lividus, vonworthi, minax, and "big black") I can say they are not interesting species. They are interesting for the first week as they renovate and make the enclosure their own, but once theyre comfortable, then you just have a box of Webby dirt.
> 
> Im also not crazy about Theraphosa. Ugly species with an overrated reputation and an even more overrated pricetag. Although im not crazy about them. I know it's only a matter of time until I add stirmi to my horde.
> 
> As others have said, I'll probably never get a Grammostola again. I'm having a hard enough time selling breeding pairs


 I'm not going to sugar coat this. Your post was hard to read to be honest. I absolutely adore my c.minax and lividum and my t.stirmi and t.apophysis are so bad ass. However I respect your opinion even if it did make me teary eyed. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Walker253 (Aug 10, 2017)

I will refrain what I would say I would never own because once I say it, shortly thereafter, I acquire one.
I would never own an OBT, thus I have 3. I would never own an H mac, I've had 2 still with one. I would never own an Asian, not including Pokies, I have at least 6. The list goes on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Haksilence (Aug 10, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> I'm not going to sugar coat this. Your post was hard to read to be honest. I absolutely adore my c.minax and lividum and my t.stirmi and t.apophysis are so bad ass. However I respect your opinion even if it did make me teary eyed. Lol


You'll soon find I speak the truth, give it a few years

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Aug 10, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> I will refrain what I would say I would never own because once I say it, shortly thereafter, I acquire one.
> I would never own an OBT, thus I have 3. I would never own an H mac, I've had 2 still with one. I would never own an Asian, not including Pokies, I have at least 6. The list goes on...


If this happens ILL NEVER OWN A TARANTULA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks (Aug 11, 2017)

Tanner Dzula said:


> honestly,
> 
> honestly, i would widows a chance, like anything as long as you respect it, they are pretty easy.
> 
> ...


s 
You may be right in all points, but they are not my favorites . 
Basically are ALL true spiders not my favorites because of my arachnophobia, they scare me. Some of them I can look at in the meantime, for example @basin79 s Heteropoda lunula, but I still want to own one. Maybe in some years I can change my opinion, I'm still working on this problem .

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 11, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> I'm the same way bud. I am only interested in old world fossorials. I have 6 now but that's not nearly enough. Are you into old world arboreals or fossorals?


You could send any NW terrestrials over to keepers like me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 11, 2017)

A


spotropaicsav said:


> You could send any NW terrestrials over to keepers like me


 The only new world terrestrials i own are t.stirmi, t.apophysis and ggb. I won't be sending you those but I also don't plan on buying more just fossorals from here on out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm not interested in big brown new world terrestrials who kick a lot of hair (i.e. Theraposa) and are overrated/expensive in my opinion.

I'd rather have a rose hair, and I do! Several, in fact.

I've been criticized in the past for my taste in tarantulas from other members but I don't really care.

I love and keep some examples of virtually all other types.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 11, 2017)

0311usmc said:


> I'm the same way bud. I am only interested in old world fossorials. I have 6 now but that's not nearly enough. Are you into old world arboreals or fossorals?


Arboreal. Only way i roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 11, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I'd say maybe grammastolas but I never say never.


You've never looked at a G. iheringi, that would change your mind - guaranteed

For me it has to be Theraphosa - I just don't get the whole concept, they're a boring colour, their abdomen always looks malformed, and their size just doesn't appeal to me, in fact there's nothing I actually like about any of the species, _apophysis maybe, _but Blondi and Stirmi - nah.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> For me it has to be Theraphosa - I just don't get the whole concept, they're a boring colour, their abdomen always looks malformed, and their size just doesn't appeal to me, in fact there's nothing I actually like about any of the species, _apophysis maybe, _but Blondi and Stirmi - nah.


Once my lass really grows up I hope to show you how very wrong you are. The goliaths are stunning. They're not a boring colour. They have a rich chocolate brown velvet look.



mconnachan said:


> You've never looked at a G. iheringi, that would change your mind - guaranteed


And pulchra.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 11, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Once my lass really grows up I hope to show you how very wrong you are. The goliaths are stunning. They're not a boring colour. They have a rich chocolate brown velvet look.


I really do hope one day you do prove me wrong, I doubt it as I've seen many of these species, and have always came to the same conclusion.....


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I really do hope one day you do prove me wrong, I doubt it as I've seen many of these species, and have always came to the same conclusion.....


I used to have a beautiful stirmi. If you're still on here and nothing happens to my T.blondi or me I will indeed prove you wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 11, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I really do hope one day you do prove me wrong, I doubt it as I've seen many of these species, and have always came to the same conclusion.....


Haha, having said this I did comment on @Venom1080 's Stirmi, she was the most beautiful theraphosa I have ever seen, she was really, really pretty.



basin79 said:


> I used to have a beautiful stirmi. If you're still on here and nothing happens to my T.blondi or me I will indeed prove you wrong.


I'll be here don't you worry about that, I'm here for the long haul, just like you my good friend, we may have differing taste, but there's nothing surer in the world, what a boring place this would be if we all had the same tastes....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 11, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Haha, having said this I did comment on @Venom1080 's Stirmi, she was the most beautiful theraphosa I have ever seen, she was really, really pretty.


Haha sorry to burst your bubble, but there was some filters involved. Here's an unedited shot

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JoshDM020 (Aug 11, 2017)

Id never take a rose hair unless it was a guaranteed psycho. For life. And even then itd have to be free. Not a psycho? I at least expect you to pay me for all 12 crickets ill have to buy for its lifetime. And a few bucks as a fee for making me bored. And LP. Too overrated and from what ive gathered, theres nothing really special about em except for size. Which ive learned recently is somewhat exaggerated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Haha sorry to burst your bubble, but there was some filters involved. Here's an unedited shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is nice I do have to say, but considering other specie you can have, far out weigh the want for any Theraphosa - look at Aphonopelma, Phormictopus, Grammostola, Xenesthis, and many, many more,
it all comes down to individual preference! These are mine and mine alone, as others will agree or disagree, at the end of the day it's a matter of taste.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 11, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> She is nice I do have to say, but considering other specie you can have, far out weigh the want for any Theraphosa - look at Aphonopelma, Phormictopus, Grammostola, Xenesthis, and many, many more,
> it all comes down to individual preference! These are mine and mine alone, as others will agree or disagree, at the end of the day it's a matter of taste.


I do have some Phormictopus coming next week. I'm excited to see these pissed off things in person.  
I personally like Theraphosa because of their size , fuzziness, and feeding response.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2017)

Haksilence said:


> As others have said, I'll probably never get a Grammostola again. I'm having a hard enough time selling breeding pairs


As said, all Grammostola are not created equal.  Not sure what you bred, but there are actually a lot that you wouldn't have any trouble moving, often at decent prices, too...acteon, iheringi, pulchra are all examples...I had pulchripes and I couldn't keep them on the shelves.



0311usmc said:


> I'm not going to sugar coat this. Your post was hard to read to be honest. I absolutely adore my c.minax and lividum and my t.stirmi and t.apophysis are so bad ass. However I respect your opinion even if it did make me teary eyed. Lol


Yeah, but this is all opinion based, we all have different preferences and another's shouldn't matter.....I know what ya mean though, grey's comment about hating NW terrestrials made me feel similarly teary



Rowdy Hotel said:


> I've been criticized in the past for my taste in tarantulas from other members but I don't really care


No one should criticize anyone for their different personal preferences.  I find that ridiculous.

That's the beauty, whatever you like, you can focus on it and still have a really really cool collection.......for example I don't own Aphonopelma (well I rescued a MM, but don't have a clue on the species)...but if I went to someone's house who had an extensive Aphonopelma collection, I would still find it very cool and interesting.


grayzone said:


> Arboreal. Only way i roll


Arboreals are pretty cool...esp OW.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I do have some Phormictopus coming next week. I'm excited to see these pissed off things in person.
> I personally like Theraphosa because of their size , fuzziness, and feeding response.


I'm sure you've got some excitement ahead of you, especially with the Phormictopus, enjoy they're pissed off attitude.....


----------



## nykxx (Aug 11, 2017)

I've never really had any interest in Brachypelma sp, yet I have hamorii currently... 
I probably won't ever own another Avicularia sp also, unless it's free. Just not my taste. 
Same goes for Hapalopus and most Cyriopagopus.

I like to keep some docile Ts, but I mainly like them with a bit of an attitude problem... Slowly getting my collection back up...


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I do have some Phormictopus coming next week. I'm excited to see these pissed off things in person.


Amazing genus. Amazing. One of the hobby 'columns' if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 11, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Amazing genus. Amazing. One of the hobby 'columns' if you ask me.


More excited for the Hysterocrates I got, only really got a couple Phormictopus because they were cheap.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> More excited for the Hysterocrates I got, only really got a couple Phormictopus because they were cheap.


_Phormictopus cancerides_ is a very underestimated _Theraphosidae _(despite the fact that in USA, back then, was more popular) plus at a temperament level, certain specimens are 'worst' than certain OW's.

They possess, in sum, all the features I seek when it comes to T's... temperament, size, a bit of colours :-s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 11, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Phormictopus cancerides_ is a very underestimated _Theraphosidae _(despite the fact that in USA, back then, was more popular) plus at a temperament level, certain specimens are 'worst' than certain OW's.
> 
> They possess, in sum, all the features I seek when it comes to T's... temperament, size, a bit of colours :-s


Agreed. Are they fast growing? That would be great. Slow growing spiders are boring.


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2017)

Up to about 3 or 3.5", cancerides grow pretty darn quick.

H. gigas grow even faster IME.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Slow growing spiders are boring.


!!!!!!!!!! Heresy! :-s

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 11, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Once my lass really grows up I hope to show you how very wrong you are. The goliaths are stunning. They're not a boring colour. They have a rich chocolate brown velvet look.
> 
> 
> And pulchra.


Thanks for backing me up bro. Theraphosas are awesome no doubt about it.


----------



## Marika (Aug 12, 2017)

Most of them. I'm picky  I know I can feel a bit different when I have more experience (I've had one t for 2,5 months), but I don't think I would ever get any OW species, or NW species that are very defensive, super fast or big hair-kickers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 12, 2017)

cold blood said:


> As said, all Grammostola are not created equal.  Not sure what you bred, but there are actually a lot that you wouldn't have any trouble moving, often at decent prices, too...acteon, iheringi, pulchra are all examples...I had pulchripes and I couldn't keep them on the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much all i own is ow arboreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 12, 2017)

cold blood said:


> No one should criticize anyone for their different personal preferences.  I find that ridiculous.


Mmmm. I remember when I posted about my G. iheringi and how much fun it was and someone was going on and on about what's the point of getting a G. iheringi when B. vagans exist......................................................

sorry I just rolled my eyes so hard I felt them rattle in my skull.

As for a T I never see myself owning? S. calceatum. I know plenty of people go bonkers for them but their looks (to me) aren't interesting enough to justify getting my arse kicked by one. But then I'm also not sure I'll ever want P. murinus either. The orange is beautiful but there are lots of other interesting baboons to occupy me.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Sep 20, 2018)

Matoutou said:


> I killed an escaping P. smithi when trying to catch it. I decided I'd never own a pokie after that. I have baboons and I love them, I'm just irrationally scared of the Poecilotheria genus.


My 3 pokies are among my calmer ones.  In particular, my P striata is super chilled out.  By comparision, my C versicolor is a total spaz (great T though -- gotta get one if you don't have one)  I'm no fan of the ladder system, but a pokie is probably among the better choices for a first OW arboreal tarantula.

The only ones that would be off of my list would be the Australian ones because they can kill cats and dogs if bitten.  The only way I'd get around that is if I double caged them just like a cobra or other lethal critter is contained.

I like to see my pets.  So something that acts like a trapdoor spider is off of the list.  The OW terrestrials I've owned, namely H pulchripes and M balfouri have some tendencies to burrow, but you still see them several times per week.  It's the ones that are truly totally underground dwellers that don't get me excited.  If you try and set those up like terrestrials, you get one real nasty tarantula to contend with.

Flip side:  What genus is among the best, even for newbies?

In my opinion, Lasiodora.  My klugi is always outside front and center where she wants to be admired.  If I get up and she is in a corner, she'll actually come out and wander around expecting to be fed!!  I can literally take pics anytime I want.  I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## WildSpider (Sep 21, 2018)

An Orange Bitey Thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Sep 21, 2018)

Malaysian Earthtiger. I've had almost every 'defensive' T going but that mofo does not like me. Any enclosure or tub I go near they go nuts. Sleepwalker vibe


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 21, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> I remember when I posted about my G. iheringi and how much fun it was and someone was going on and on about *what's the point of getting a G. iheringi when B. vagans exist*.


Surely that should be the other way around? 

I do actually like my vagans, just not as much as my iheringi.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 21, 2018)

Grammostola rosea - I hate stereotypes. Love my other Grammostola though - pulchra, iheringi, and pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theneil (Sep 21, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Grammostola rosea - I hate stereotypes. Love my other Grammostola though - pulchra, iheringi, and pulchripes


Wait, isn't the stereo type to hate rose hairs and like pulchra, iheringi, and pulchipes?  So aren't you going along with the stereotype???  

Personnally, i don't know that there is any species that i am against owning at some point.  There are a few that i won't get for a while, but i am facinated by them all, be it a G rosea/porteri/sp. north With their beautiful pink/purple carapace, the clasic box of dirt (my a semani andM. balfouri...), the under rated and over hated LP and any other.  Obviously there are some i wish to have more than others, but none that i wouldn't give a chance if given the oportunity.  

There are some that i don't expect to have for one reason or another include bit not limited to:
T. seladonia (availability/price)
H. Sp. Columbia small/klien (as much as i like my sp large, the small is pretty far down on the wishlist and i would worry about being able to keep it contained LOL)
The one pokie rahja? or something - too lazy to google right now... that isn't in the hobby
Right now though, i am trying to be a bit picker though do to limited realestate in the spider room.  

Now ask which ones i will someday own and i can make a much better list.


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 21, 2018)

Any Xenesthis and most of the pamphos, they're out of my price range. P. metallica, I don't really like the way they look, they're honestly my least favorite pokie and I got a freebie P. sazimai so my collection has enough blue in it, even though it's still a little brown sling.


----------



## KyleR2202 (Sep 21, 2018)

T. seledonia and H. devamatha, unless prices come down of course. 

As for ones I just wouldn’t get...at least for the time being... would be any of the t’s formally know as tapinauchenius. Although the T. violaceus is gorgeous.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 21, 2018)

Theneil said:


> Wait, isn't the stereo type to hate rose hairs and like pulchra, iheringi, and pulchipes? So aren't you going along with the stereotype???


I was talking about the stereotype of getting a G. rosea as your first T. and them being in every pet store,  although this seems to be less of a thing now, more A. avicularia (don't own one either) . I don't really have anything against them, they just don't do much for me. If liking pulchra, iheringi, and pulchipes has become a stereotype, it's with good reason.


----------



## draconisj4 (Sep 21, 2018)

S. calceatum....no desire to have one at all. I also didn't want any Haplopelmas, but ended up with a Cyriopagopus not knowing that it was formerly classified as Haplopelma until after I got it. It's a sling so we'll see how it goes.

The only T that I have now that I won't get again is H. sp Colombia, it's a pretty little spider but it's my least favorite. I don't really have a reason why, it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## antinous (Sep 21, 2018)

Any dwarf species (I’m more of a ‘big’ Spider kinda guy), Poecs/other arboreals (not a huge fan of the speed tbh) or Brachypelma & Aphonopelma species (unless I buy them as adults).

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Sep 21, 2018)

Hmmmm... good question. Probably any tarantula outside Australia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> S. calceatum....no desire to have one at all. I also didn't want any Haplopelmas, but ended up with a Cyriopagopus not knowing that it was formerly classified as Haplopelma until after I got it. It's a sling so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> The only T that I have now that I won't get again is H. sp Colombia, it's a pretty little spider but it's my least favorite. I don't really have a reason why, it just doesn't appeal to me.


I am a baboon person all the way, but H. macs and S. cals just don't strike my fancy. My partner took a liking to H. macs so we have several now, but I am very "meh" about them.

I gor an H. sp Colombia in a trade and kept her for all of a few weeks before selling her as she didn't strike my fancy at all. 

But even still, if I was sent freebies of any of those species or if my partner wanted the others, then we'd have them. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Sep 21, 2018)

I've yet to see a species from the _Aphonopelma _genus that appeals to me, so I'm unlikely to purchase any of these. 
----
_Hysterocrates gigas _is another I can't imagine owning. TSS's description has put me off somewhat:

"It's at this point I should be writing some nice about this species or if I can't do that at least something positive. Though after many near misses packing them and chasing them across desks I have decided I just don't like them, they are my spider kryptonite. They are your standard 15cm of pure hate from Africa with particular potent venom, so not suitable for novice keepers or anyone with any common sense. This species have thick rear legs and are sold as H.gigas in the hobby, which over the years have been hybridised with other brown Hysterocrates to create the pet trade Rusty Red Baboon. At some point someone decided it would be better to rename spiderlings produced from wild caught parents as Hysterocrates sp. "Cameroon" to show that is a pure species and hopefully not bred with the mongrel hobby H.gigas. This is the only known species of tarantula that can swim and has been reported to have been seen fishing for small fish. I would imagine this is adapting for survival as I imagine a fair few of these get bought from a pet shop and then soon get flushed."
----
_Typochlaena seladonia
_
The price isn't what puts me off, it's their maximum size. Just a bit too small for me.


----------



## draconisj4 (Sep 21, 2018)

Teal said:


> I am a baboon person all the way, but H. macs and S. cals just don't strike my fancy. My partner took a liking to H. macs so we have several now, but I am very "meh" about them.
> 
> I gor an H. sp Colombia in a trade and kept her for all of a few weeks before selling her as she didn't strike my fancy at all.
> 
> But even still, if I was sent freebies of any of those species or if my partner wanted the others, then we'd have them. Lol


I'm with you on the baboons. I have several and I really enjoy them but even though I think H. macs are beautiful I have no desire to have one. 

My H. sp Colombia was somewhat of an impulse buy because it was on sale last year for Halloween. I will keep it for its life span because I tend to feel obligated to do so once I have an animal. But I sure won't get another one.

I hear you on the freebie thing, it's why I have duplicates of some Ts. They're here now so I guess they are mine forever, lol.


----------



## Minty (Sep 21, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> I'm with you on the baboons. I have several and I really enjoy them but even though I think H. macs are beautiful I have no desire to have one.
> 
> My H. sp Colombia was somewhat of an impulse buy because it was on sale last year for Halloween. I will keep it for its life span because I tend to feel obligated to do so once I have an animal. But I sure won't get another one.
> 
> I hear you on the freebie thing, it's why I have duplicates of some Ts. They're here now so I guess they are mine forever, lol.


May I ask, what puts you off H Macs?


----------



## draconisj4 (Sep 21, 2018)

mmcg said:


> May I ask, what puts you off H Macs?


I guess it's because of their speed and venom potency. I do have some fast potent spiders but H. macs and S.calceatum scare me. I don't want to have an animal I'm scared of....


----------



## Minty (Sep 21, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> I guess it's because of their speed and venom potency. I do have some fast potent spiders but H. macs and S.calceatum scare me. I don't want to have an animal I'm scared of....


That's fair enough.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 21, 2018)

Any baboon besides Eumenophorinae and Stromatopelminae. I just have very little interest in Harpactira, Ceratogyrus, Pterinochilus, Idiothele, etc. 


NW Terrestrials are generally very boring to me too


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> I'm with you on the baboons. I have several and I really enjoy them but even though I think H. macs are beautiful I have no desire to have one.
> 
> My H. sp Colombia was somewhat of an impulse buy because it was on sale last year for Halloween. I will keep it for its life span because I tend to feel obligated to do so once I have an animal. But I sure won't get another one.
> 
> I hear you on the freebie thing, it's why I have duplicates of some Ts. They're here now so I guess they are mine forever, lol.


I am of the "Find an animal the home that will love and appreciate it most" mindset LOL Though if I got the H. sp Colombia NOW, I would probably keep it just because. I acquired her back when I was just starting to rebuild my collection and was focused on certain species. 

I wish I had a logical reason for not caring much for H. macs and S. cals... I think they are gorgeous and I am not worried about them. I just... don't desire them. Lol


----------



## antinous (Sep 21, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> NW Terrestrials are generally very boring to me too


All the Pamphos, Xenesthis, Phormictopus and Theraphosa, as well as myself, are offended by this statement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 21, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> All the Pamphos, Xenesthis, Phormictopus and Theraphosa, as well as myself, are offended by this statement.


Well, I like Theraphosa. :/ 

But yeah, if I had to get rid of something, it'd be all those.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Sep 21, 2018)

nicodimus22 said:


> There are 900ish species, and I'm interested in keeping maybe 20-25 of them at some point.


Wow. This guy needs to broaden his horizons a little.

(Current count: 43 specimens from 29 species)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AngelDeVille (Sep 21, 2018)

I initially had no interest in Avicularia, but the one I picked up is one of my favorites. 

Price and space is the biggest deciding factor for me. I’m maxed out on future space, because when a few of mine grow up they gonna be big.

I got a stirmi, but probably won’t spend the money for a blondi.

I’m really liking Ophnaecus, and baboons, so I may eventually slim the rest of the collection down in favor of a few more.


----------



## Vinny2915 (Sep 22, 2018)

Theraphosa sp. (Get way to large, seem a little too drabby colored for my liking, hairs are brutal I've heard)
Lasiodora sp. (Literally everyone has one, worth nothing so housing it is gonna cost more than it's worth pretty much, it isn't unique at all)
Aphonopelma sp. (Nothing against em just none really apeal to me)
Brachypelma sp. Excluding auratum, Emilia, hamorrii, albiceps and boehmei (doesn't speak to me)
Grammastola sp. Excluding rosea and iheringi (boring, drabby colored, slow growing)
Hysterocrates (way to much hybridization)
Most new world terrestrials I would not own due to just being boring


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Sep 22, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Agreed. Anything under 3.5" isn't even a tarantula.


I don’t keep any dwarfs but some do look cool.
I’ll be moving forward to more old worlds. Don’t know if I’ll get more new world maybe if I get a  expensive hazmat suit. Someday in future haha
Oh yeah I want new worlds without hairs.
Goliath birdeater I probably can’t get due to hairs , not for a long time or when there cheaper .
My last one I bought was sick before I got it, so many health issues .!!!!

No many expensive species over $100 since p Metallica got dks. So broke
Maybe when I am not in debt!!


----------



## Teal (Sep 22, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> . I just have very little interest in Harpactira, Ceratogyrus, Pterinochilus, Idiothele, etc.


GOOD, MORE FOR ME 

Pterinochilus is, by far, my absolute favourite genus. I loooove theeeem.



nicodimus22 said:


> (Current count: 43 specimens from 29 species)


We are at 93 specimens in 36 species... because I have armies of P. murinus and P. chordatus lol



Vinny2915 said:


> Lasiodora sp. (Literally everyone has one, worth nothing so housing it is gonna cost more than it's worth pretty much, it isn't unique at all)


I am intrigued by this... so you're disliking th species based on *monetary* value?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Vinny2915 (Sep 22, 2018)

Teal said:


> I am intrigued by this... so you're disliking the species based on *monetary* value?


 Yes. This is because I am moving to more "extra" enclosures, as in not just the bare minimum and so it generally costs more. The issue I have is that the spider itself is worth so little that its housing, substrate, feeders etc. will way more than surpass its value. This generally bothers me. I am not sure why but it does. Though, it is mainly due to my other reasons. For instance I keep P.pulcher, P.cambridgei, H.maculata and a few others that are considered cheap or "worth nothing" but I keep them due to loving their appearance or other attributes like heavy webbing (H.mac). I see it also as that if I get a male (I only ever buy slings or small juveniles) will I be able to do a loan and thus, be able to trade the offspring for more species. With pretty much all Lasiodora I wouldn't even loan the male to begin with because #1 noone is trading Lasiodora sp. for the sp. I am interested in #2 there are WAY to many offspring and I wouldn't be able to sell/trade them all off so I would rather save the hassle and not deal with the genus.


----------



## Teal (Sep 22, 2018)

Vinny2915 said:


> Yes. This is because I am moving to more "extra" enclosures, as in not just the bare minimum and so it generally costs more. The issue I have is that the spider itself is worth so little that its housing, substrate, feeders etc. will way more than surpass its value. This generally bothers me. I am not sure why but it does. Though, it is mainly due to my other reasons. For instance I keep P.pulcher, P.cambridgei, H.maculata and a few others that are considered cheap or "worth nothing" but I keep them due to loving their appearance or other attributes like heavy webbing (H.mac). I see it also as that if I get a male (I only ever buy slings or small juveniles) will I be able to do a loan and thus, be able to trade the offspring for more species. With pretty much all Lasiodora I wouldn't even loan the male to begin with because #1 noone is trading Lasiodora sp. for the sp. I am interested in #2 there are WAY to many offspring and I wouldn't be able to sell/trade them all off so I would rather save the hassle and not deal with the genus.


What a different perspective from my own... thank you for the insight! In general, monetary value plays no part in how I feel about anything... I was raised in rural mountains where something's value is based on how much a person wants it - lots of bartering, exchanging of work and goods, etc. based on need/desire without any regard for monetary worth (for example - you may have a beef steer worth 1,200$ at market, but you don't have a need for it... I may have three ewes worth 800$ at market, but not have a need for them... yet you REALLY want ewes and I REALLY want a beef steer, so if we trade we both win!).


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 22, 2018)

I guess I'll never get any Brazilian species until further notice, which is a shame because I was looking to get a D. diamantinensis, K. brunnipes and N. Coloratovillosus.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Minty (Sep 22, 2018)

Vinny2915 said:


> Lasiodora sp. (*Literally everyone has one,* worth nothing so housing it is gonna cost more than it's worth pretty much, it isn't unique at all)


I don’t have one.


----------



## Vinny2915 (Sep 22, 2018)

Teal said:


> What a different perspective from my own... thank you for the insight! In general, monetary value plays no part in how I feel about anything... I was raised in rural mountains where something's value is based on how much a person wants it - lots of bartering, exchanging of work and goods, etc. based on need/desire without any regard for monetary worth (for example - you may have a beef steer worth 1,200$ at market, but you don't have a need for it... I may have three ewes worth 800$ at market, but not have a need for them... yet you REALLY want ewes and I REALLY want a beef steer, so if we trade we both win!).


 i LOVE this


----------



## Teal (Sep 22, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> I guess I'll never get any Brazilian species until further notice, which is a shame because I was looking to get a D. diamantinensis, K. brunnipes and N. Coloratovillosus.


There was recently a mature, proven female K. brunnipes for sale and I wanted to sell a kidney to get her. My K. brunnipes matured into a male and is out on a breeding loan right now... Crossing all my fingers and toes!! 



Vinny2915 said:


> i LOVE this


I love old fashioned lifestyles... living off the land, your skills and hardwork... I could never be a city person or be surrounded by technology!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Sep 22, 2018)

The ones that hide.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dovey (Sep 22, 2018)

Asian pet holes. I know they are among the most beautiful spiders in the world, and I understand that when you do see them it is such an enchanting event. 

It's not them; it's me. My ADHD will not allow for that long an attention span between sightings.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Theneil (Sep 22, 2018)

Teal said:


> There was recently a mature, proven female K. brunnipes for sale and I wanted to sell a kidney to get her. My K. brunnipes matured into a male and is out on a breeding loan right now... Crossing all my fingers and toes!!


Speaking of trades, that particular seller often trades for roaches if you have large colonies.  I think be had an ISO for red runners recently.



Dovey said:


> Asian pet holes. I know they are among the most beautiful spiders in the world, and I understand that when you do see them it is such an enchanting event.
> 
> It's not them; it's me. My ADHD will not allow for that long an attention span between sightings.


Hahaha.  Judging from other posts you've made on the boards i had assumed you were an extremely patient person.


----------



## Dovey (Sep 23, 2018)

Theneil said:


> Hahaha.  Judging from other posts you've made on the boards i had assumed you were an extremely patient person.


We can but try!


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 26, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Surely that should be the other way around?


You know, that's what I would have thought, but apparently one black spider with a reddish bum as the same as all the others so. No point in owning a P. antinous or a G. iheringi when you have the cheaper B. vagans option.  Even if the antinous and iheringi both get much larger and have insane feeding responses. Or the lovely golden mirror patch on iheringi. No point at all, they're all just black spiders with reddish bums.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## HugsTaco (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm not a fan of Curly's, or anything that's just big and brown. I like mine to have some color.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 27, 2018)

I don't see myself owning a Mexican Staring Tarantula of Southern Sri Lanka.  Other than that one I see my collection growing as long as the wife keeps tolerating it.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 27, 2018)

HugsTaco said:


> I'm not a fan of Curly's, or anything that's just big and brown. I like mine to have some color.


Aw man, Aphonopelma hentzis are so cool, give brown a chance man.  LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Sep 27, 2018)

miss moxie said:


> No point at all, they're all just black spiders with reddish bums.


reddish bum gang

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boina (Sep 27, 2018)

draconisj4 said:


> The only T that I have now that I won't get again is H. sp Colombia, it's a pretty little spider but it's my least favorite. I don't really have a reason why, it just doesn't appeal to me.


I kind of get you. It's like a bee on 8 legs, and 8 brown legs at that... Somehow I don't like mine as much as I thought I would. And then I got one as a freebie, of course...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LV-426 (Sep 27, 2018)

G. rosea

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## lostbrane (Sep 27, 2018)

I have said no S. calceatum for me but knowing me I should never say never.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 27, 2018)

Dovey said:


> Asian pet holes. I know they are among the most beautiful spiders in the world, and I understand that when you do see them it is such an enchanting event.
> 
> It's not them; it's me. My ADHD will not allow for that long an attention span between sightings.


At night often they are out, eh...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dovey (Sep 27, 2018)

boina said:


> I kind of get you. It's like a bee on 8 legs, and 8 brown legs at that... Somehow I don't like mine as much as I thought I would. And then I got one as a freebie, of course...


Oh, I love my pumpkin patch! There's no equaling that feeding response! Maybe you don't like them because they remind you more of the yellow and black garden spiders than your typical tarantula... I know for me that's part of the appeal. Got to love the orb weavers!


----------



## boina (Sep 27, 2018)

Dovey said:


> Oh, I love my pumpkin patch! There's no equaling that feeding response! Maybe you don't like them because they remind you more of the yellow and black garden spiders than your typical tarantula... I know for me that's part of the appeal. Got to love the orb weavers!


If we even had any black and yellow garden spiders! Argiope is extremely rare around here and only arrived here about 15 years ago on her way up north, seriously. The only reason for me to ever move further south is to see more interesting wildlife, especially spiders and reptiles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 27, 2018)

Dovey said:


> Asian pet holes. I know they are among the most beautiful spiders in the world, and I understand that when you do see them it is such an enchanting event.
> 
> It's not them; it's me. My ADHD will not allow for that long an attention span between sightings.


I see my C. lividus and C. fimbriatus all the time. I think it might be because their DIY'ed enclosures have a black lid so you can't look at them from top, only the front and a little of the sides. They must feel more secure that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertAddiction (Sep 27, 2018)

There are quite a few that I know I'd never personally own, mostly because of the costs...but with the laws, that now includes some pokies (I was hesitant to begin with on if I'd ever want any in the future but now that's a definite nope). There are none that I'm willing to spend hundreds on unless I'm spending hundreds for a bulk order of different kinds (totally guilty of this for some awesome Black Friday deals lol).


----------



## Zaire (Sep 27, 2018)

Nothing medically relevant. I am frquently visited by my little nieces, I have a housecat who I am not willing to endanger, and I live with someone who has medical conditions that could make an OW bite very dangerous.

And Typhochlaena seladonia. I want one SO bad, but we'll out of my price range.


----------



## miamc12321 (Sep 28, 2018)

An OBT.  I'm going to say it.  They make me nervous.  Very nervous.  My husband really wants one, but I do not.  I like my funny, cooky, awkward babies.  I, funny though it sounds, would love a P metallica or a P regalis, but an OBT makes me sweat and I don't have one.  Weird, right?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 28, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> An OBT.  I'm going to say it.  They make me nervous.  Very nervous.  My husband really wants one, but I do not.  I like my funny, cooky, awkward babies.  I, funny though it sounds, would love a P metallica or a P regalis, but an OBT makes me sweat and I don't have one.  Weird, right?


That's actually not that crazy lol, most of the poecs are much calmer then your average OBT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miamc12321 (Sep 28, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> That's actually not that crazy lol, most of the poecs are much calmer then your average OBT.


Yeeeah... I know, right?  Plus, the P met has the color scheme going for them??  Poor OBT.  Now I feel like a hater... lol!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 28, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> Poor OBT.  Now I feel like a hater... lol!


"Scurries back down burrow."

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miamc12321 (Sep 28, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> "Scurries back down burrow."


Aw, no!  No scurries!  Let's find something to slap at!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 28, 2018)

I said no cranky Asian pet holes and then got a cranky Asian pet hole (My C. huahini doesn't count as it was a surprise freebie) 

View media item 52032
Definitely can't see myself getting an OBT though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miamc12321 (Sep 28, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I said no cranky Asian pet holes and then got a cranky Asian pet hole (My C. huahini doesn't count as it was a surprise freebie)
> 
> View media item 52032
> Definitely can't see myself getting an OBT though


Welcome to the club!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 28, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Definitely can't see myself getting an OBT though


You know this means a OBT is just around the corner for you.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 28, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> You know this means a OBT is just around the corner for you.


Doubt it unless I get one as a freebie.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 28, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Doubt it unless I get one as a freebie.


Bound to happen eventually.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Sep 28, 2018)

I don't ever see myself even consodering getting a G. rosea. Maybe it is bias, but not a single thing about them excites me  Generally, they are very plain in the looks department. From what I have heard, they grow continental,y slow, and can go through months or years of fasting. I do have a B. emilia, but I feel that she is different. She has some color  Everything else has been and will be fair game


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 28, 2018)

miamc12321 said:


> An OBT.  I'm going to say it.  They make me nervous.  Very nervous.  My husband really wants one, but I do not.  I like my funny, cooky, awkward babies.  I, funny though it sounds, would love a P metallica or a P regalis, but an OBT makes me sweat and I don't have one.  Weird, right?


I understand your concern but let me tell you that their defensiveness was and is often pretty hyped, trust me 

I can say without further doubts that my 0.1 _P.murinus_ is among (considering everything) the most 'calmer' of my inverts, and, since I've started in early '90, IMO doesn't even hit the 'Top 5 most defensive inverts' that I've owned.

Heck, had a (lovely) _Phormictopus cancerides_ 0.1 that was hell on eight legs 

Now _Selenocosmia aruana_ or _Haplopelma hainanum_ (ain't sure if the name is stil this one, probably not lol), those are crazy, or literally demons like _S.subspinipes_ (ok, aren't spiders), when I've packed my pedelings for shipping, they were already bitey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 28, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Bound to happen eventually.


Yeah probably knowing my luck, they're as cheap and readily available as cams here and those are constantly given away.


----------

